# Red jacket tv show



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Is anyone else unbelievably annoyed with how those people sound? That girl sounds like she's about to start crying at the end of every sentence. The main guy has some stupid analogy for everything. I like the concept of the show but it is annoying.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yet you keep watching it..... I do the same thing.......


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I hate the show it gives gun owners a bad image by making machine gun ownership appear casual to the public.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> I hate the show it gives gun owners a bad image by making machine gun ownership appear casual to the public.


Why is that an issue? They can't own it if they don't have the proper paperwork...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


> I hate the show it gives gun owners a bad image by making machine gun ownership appear casual to the public.


That show doesn't give gun ownership a bad name. Some Barney Fife numb nuts shooting a kid gives gun ownership a bad name. Some asshole shooting at cops gives it a bad name. Not a tv show where they are showcasing full autos or suppressed weapons. People that are against full autos, suppressors, private ownership, etc. are not being swayed by what's on that show. They're not going to change their opinion if that show never came on the air.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That show doesn't give gun ownership a bad name. Some Barney Fife numb nuts shooting a kid gives gun ownership a bad name. Some asshole shooting at cops gives it a bad name. Not a tv show where they are showcasing full autos or suppressed weapons. People that are against full autos, suppressors, private ownership, etc. are not being swayed by what's on that show. They're not going to change their opinion if that show never came on the air.



I agree 100%, I don't think it's bad for gun rights. I think the show is overly dramatized and a train wreck for what gunsmiths do but it's like an accident on the side of the road you just gotta take a look.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

where is vincie


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

It is like everything else on TV and highly sensationalized.
every now and then I learn something new.

thous who complain about the show would probably be more satisfied watching Rosie or dysfunctional housewives


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I always wondered about that girl and the way she talks. It has always bothered me. It's like she's moaning..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Google "Will Hayden ATF trouble" they have lost their FFL, now the whole company is under Joe the teachers name..... Apparently they were audited and seemed to have misplaced a couple hundred assault rifles.....


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Google "Will Hayden ATF trouble" they have lost their FFL, now the whole company is under Joe the teachers name..... Apparently they were audited and seemed to have misplaced a couple hundred assault rifles.....


Heard the same thing


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I always wondered about that girl and the way she talks. It has always bothered me. It's like she's moaning..


Exactly, I can't stand it.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ive watched it several times, but have to admit, you could roll all three or four of those gun hacks up and they wouldn't make a pimple on a real gunsmiths ass.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the other one? In Wyoming or something. American Guns?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What's the other one? In Wyoming or something. American Guns?


American Guns is in Colorado.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't watch either show, but I do prefer American Guns. No idea why. :shifty:


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

gunsmiths no. gun mechanics yes.building tac junk that the real world dont NEED they may want it but why?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

floorguy said:


> where is vincie


He walked out for some reason on the season finale last season. Didn't tell anyone or give a reason why.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> He walked out for some reason on the season finale last season. Didn't tell anyone or give a reason why.


He did it to protect his name, and his FFL. The company at this time was using his FFL, now it is under Joe Meaux the teacher guy.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> He did it to protect his name, and his FFL. The company at this time was using his FFL, now it is under Joe Meaux the teacher guy.


10-4 I didn't research it. Just what was on the show. I don't blame him if it was in jeopardy.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*

the girl on the show nerves me bad. she thinks she is so hot, damn she is ugly. her voice is like nails on a chalk board. to me, the show is very cheesey


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> the girl on the show nerves me bad. she thinks she is so hot, damn she is ugly. her voice is like nails on a chalk board. to me, the show is very cheesey


She looks like she would have that sweaty I've been wearing thick ass makeup all day smell to her lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah MH I cannot believe they are still on the air losing their FFL, then losing Vince and alot of their contracts. Too much drama, commercials and bad dialog


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what "reality" TV is about....Folks just like watching so not too sure it's going anywhere till the next 1 comes along.....American Guns is the other and is all about big $$$, but the sights are a tad better!!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The girl on Sons of Guns looks like chewed bubble gum.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Apparently they were audited and seemed to have misplaced a couple hundred assault rifles.....


so did the ATF
no wait , sorry it was 1,000's:whistling:





Ocean Master said:


> I always wondered about that girl and the way she talks. It has always bothered me. It's like she's moaning..


I like girls who moan:thumbsup:


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

It seems like they started the series right. Now it seems like a scripted reality show. They need to get back to the guns.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

WW2 said:


> The girl on Sons of Guns looks like chewed bubble gum.


Somthing about her looks like chewed bubble gum.....


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

They spend every third episode afro-engineering an ar15 into some spec-ops weapon for a "client" that could and should have just bought a tried and true off the shelf FN Herstal or SigSauer. Lately its this "we need an AR with the reliability of an AK" bullchit. Have they not heard of a Galil or dare I say a Sig arms 516.!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

WW2 said:


> The girl on Sons of Guns looks like chewed bubble gum.


Haha nice! I think she looks a lil like Marilyn Manson.. Now the daughter on American Guns, BOINGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

WW2 said:


> The girl on Sons of Guns looks like chewed bubble gum.


Haha


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Haha nice! I think she looks a lil like Marilyn Manson.. Now the daughter on American Guns, BOINGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


:no: she's like 16 mannnnn


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> :no: she's like 16 mannnnn


Actually, her bio last year said 17 so she is probably 18 by now.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

WW2 said:


> Actually, her bio last year said 17 so she is probably 18 by now.


Well then....yes she's hot:thumbup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Forget the annoying daughter...... Am I the only one that wants to wrap one of those AK reliable AR's around Will's arrogant assed skull? There is no way in hell I could work for suck a complete ass like Will.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*

the last time i watched the show, Will had a wonderfull idea. He wanted to incorperate a stun gun with a shot gun. Oh how the local sheriff loved that pile of crap! My 6 year old could have fabbed up something better than that junk.:thumbdown:


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I watch the show every week. Definately cheesy and I hate all the tac mods made to an AR.....but I love when they do something crazy like the time they made the .410 shoot arrows. That was totally cool in my opinion.

The girl gets on my nerves, but her little hubby cracks me up for some reason.

Scoots


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The girl gets on my nerves, but her little hubby cracks me up for some reason.

Scoots[/QUOTE]

i cant stand that guy either..he reminds me of some guy that should live in munson and grow weed and have 2 pitbulls tied to trees lol


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> The girl gets on my nerves, but her little hubby cracks me up for some reason.
> 
> Scoots


i cant stand that guy either..he reminds me of some guy that should live in munson and grow weed and have 2 pitbulls tied to trees lol[/QUOTE]

I literally lol'ed!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]i cant stand that guy either..he reminds me of some guy that should live in munson and grow weed and have 2 pitbulls tied to trees lol[/QUOTE]


I cant stand that dude. He doesnt know his a** from a hole in the ground when it comes to working on guns. I mean he cant even build something as simple as an AR:thumbdown:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And yet y'all still watch it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not anymore., I removed it from my DVR schedule 2 days ago.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Was on academy sports web page looking around and saw that they carry red jacket arms.....this is scary.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

ABailey said:


> Was on academy sports web page looking around and saw that they carry red jacket arms.....this is scary.


Qual-ity!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thegunsmith (Mar 17, 2012)

well...I watch the show: full disclosure. Am a gunsmith all my life, second generation (skipped my Dad, straight from my Grandfather), and can't stand some of the things on the show.

That said: earlier today someone very nice named Jason, posted a post with my website's link in it, some 100 people showed up to my site as a result in one form or another through this forum. I appreciate it. 

I wrote a gunsmith's view of Red Jacket, and figured you guys might be interested in reading it. 

located at: http://www.netgunsmith.com/2012/03/reality-or-just-reality-t-v-gun-t-v-part-1-sons-of-guns/

This review is pretty hardcore, so be careful if you are faint of heart. 

Now I'm still looking through the user agreement, etc, to make sure I can post a commercial link in my signature, anyone who knows I would appreciate a bit f help; and I promise I won't spam you guys with backlinks to my site. In all, I'd just love to hear what a bunch of my Florida friends have to say about the site. Appreciate it guys.


----------

